# Quadrafire Castile stove not igniting / not feeding



## trektravel (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a Castile pellet stove that has always been a pain to start when it was cold.  The last couple of days, it only starts when it wants too.  
Sometimes the auger turns, sometimes it clicks and doesn't turn.  If I open the door and put in a handful of pellets, the stove will run, but this is not ideal, convenient or safe.
There is a steady red light above the fuse, a steady green light on top of the ?control box? and a flashing red light up there too.
It is 3F outside and this is the only heat in my office.  Please let me know what I can do to quickly get this machine working! Thanks


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2009)

trektravel said:
			
		

> I have a Castile pellet stove that has always been a pain to start when it was cold.  The last couple of days, it only starts when it wants too.
> Sometimes the auger turns, sometimes it clicks and doesn't turn.  If I open the door and put in a handful of pellets, the stove will run, but this is not ideal, convenient or safe.
> There is a steady red light above the fuse, a steady green light on top of the ?control box? and a flashing red light up there too.
> It is 3F outside and this is the only heat in my office.  Please let me know what I can do to quickly get this machine working! Thanks



OK, if I read your post correctly, the ignitor is NOT an issue, since the stove will ignite if pellets are added manually to start with.  

If it runs sometimes, have you checked the connection between the auger motor and the auger?  Most stoves have a collar & set screw....make sure the set screw is tight and not "slipping" on the auger output shaft.  That may be what you hear "click".

BTW, how old is the stove?  Did you buy it new, or used?  Do you have the owners manual for it?

I don't have a Castille, so i can't comment on what the lights mean.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you using the "reset" button?  Every once in a while this will need to be pressed to help with the lighting.

Eric


----------



## trektravel (Dec 8, 2009)

Interestingly enough, the reset button is not "engaging".  (I don't get the click I normally would.... this is the same response I would get if the stove was already at the temp desired by the t-stat on the wall)
The ignition is hit and miss, sometimes it will ignite, sometimes it wont.
I don't see a set screw on the auger motor, but when I try to turn the auger by hand, it doesn't..... (would think it would if there was slippage)
The stove is showing a production date of 2004.  It was a floor model from the dealer, Yes I have the owners manual.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 8, 2009)

trektravel said:
			
		

> I have a Castile pellet stove that has always been a pain to start when it was cold.  The last couple of days, it only starts when it wants too.
> Sometimes the auger turns, sometimes it clicks and doesn't turn.  If I open the door and put in a handful of pellets, the stove will run, but this is not ideal, convenient or safe.
> There is a steady red light above the fuse, a steady green light on top of the ?control box? and a flashing red light up there too.
> It is 3F outside and this is the only heat in my office.  Please let me know what I can do to quickly get this machine working! Thanks



Have you checked the vacuum switch. If the switch is not seeing vacuum. The auger will not turn.  I would pull the hose at the switch and blow air back to the stove. If I remeber right the connection is on the auger tube and they are known to plug with saw dust. 

keep us posted.
jay


----------



## peirhead (Dec 8, 2009)

Time for a service call?? ....I assume a full cleaning has been done...behind the baffles etc.  A 22 cal gun brush is good for cleaning the holes in the burn pot...they should be cleaned along with the rest of the stove at least weekly..  It sounds to me like you have at least 2 separate issues...the auger and I suspect not enough airflow.  I think you should get a service tech to have a look at it.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 8, 2009)

The 'clue' that you have a green light and a flashing red light points to a failure but I can't remember what that is.....  Kap should be along to answer that one.  It could be the thermocouple which would stop the auger if you don't get hot enough to sense a fire.


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 9, 2009)

........ just a shot at it...... easy stuff first, check that there aren't too many fines built up in the bottom of the hopper or the auger just cavitates and can't get a grip on the pellets or bridging pellets .

..... second, check that the thermocouple is pushed all the way into the porcelain cover and the cover is positioned sufficently over the pot to catch the direct flame.

.... finally, if it works some of the time and not others, re-seat the control box and check for loose connections/ pinched wires ........ cc  ;-)


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 9, 2009)

UNPLUG THE UNIT before reseating the control box


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 9, 2009)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> UNPLUG THE UNIT before reseating the control box



.......GOOD POINT tjnamtiw.!! ...... cc  :cheese:


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, right from the Castile service manual = = = ALSO, THE GREEN LIGHT
ON THE CONTROL BOX WILL STAY ON AND THE RED LIGHT WILL FLASH IF THE CIRCUIT IS OPEN OR IF THE
THERMOCOUPLE IS FRACTURED.

You have a bad thermocouple...  Easy to replace.  Or a wire is loose or disconnected.  Pull the thermocouple wires carefully out and see if either connector has come loose.


----------



## trektravel (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I actully took it all apart and cleaned it a few days ago.  Worked fine afterwards for a day or so.
I pulled the vac. line and it wasn't plugged or even have signs of debris in it.
Fan comes on fine, but no ignition and no auger turn.  I called the store where I bought it, they don't sevice them any longer, refered me to a "guy".  Left a voice message for him this AM, haven't heard back.
Also sent a message to QF this AM, haven't heard from them either...... makes me think that I am not the only one having a "bad stove day"

Would love any more suggestions that anyone has


----------



## freeburn (Dec 9, 2009)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> Yes, right from the Castile service manual = = = ALSO, THE GREEN LIGHT
> ON THE CONTROL BOX WILL STAY ON AND THE RED LIGHT WILL FLASH IF THE CIRCUIT IS OPEN OR IF THE
> THERMOCOUPLE IS FRACTURED.
> 
> You have a bad thermocouple...  Easy to replace.  Or a wire is loose or disconnected.  Pull the thermocouple wires carefully out and see if either connector has come loose.



Is there a service manual online somewhere or are you referring to the owner's manual? If it's the service manual, and it's available, please do share!!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 9, 2009)

Once again the flashing light says 'Bad Thermocouple'.  That will kill any chance of ignition if it knows the thermocouple is bad........


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 9, 2009)

freeburn said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the service manual.  I found it on line at http://www.hearthandflue.com/Quadrafire/service_manuals/service_castile_insert.pdf


----------



## trektravel (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, guess what?!
The thermocouple is broken, almost looks like the wires started to char and snapped~
Thank you all so much, I appreciate the help (especially since neither of my calls have been returned yet!!)


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 9, 2009)

trektravel said:
			
		

> Hey, guess what?!
> The thermocouple is broken, almost looks like the wires started to char and snapped~
> Thank you all so much, I appreciate the help (especially since neither of my calls have been returned yet!!)



Great!  At least you found the problem.  Download that service manual.  It obviously comes in handy.  Try your dealer first for a replacement as they are often cheaper than some of the aftermarket suppliers.  See, I'm not as dumb as I look.........


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 9, 2009)

......once you get the new thermocouple in ..... it will heat and cure and maybe pull back from inside the porcelain cover.... this is what I did to keep mine in place so it wouldn't pull back....bent a piece of coat hanger .....cc   ;-)

...... click on pic to enlarge and it becomes clearer.......


----------



## ablejoy (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the manual I am saving it for future information


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 9, 2009)

No problem.  It comes in handy although  I wish we had one of those test boxes.


----------



## slls (Dec 9, 2009)

I wired mine, got tired of pushing it back in ever time I cleaned it.


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 9, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> I wired mine, got tired of pushing it back in ever time I cleaned it.



...... yes... a little wire and problem solved.....cc


----------



## imacman (Dec 10, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> I wired mine, got tired of pushing it back in ever time I cleaned it.



Sils, just curious.....what are those 2 self-tapping screws on the top of the bracket supposed to be doing?  The nearest one doesn't even look tight......


----------



## kilbury (Dec 10, 2009)

the old TC brackets just had a screw down thru to hold the TC cover in place so it didn't fall out. Now they have more of a clamp type holder when you tighten the firepot bolt down it tightens on the TC holder. Looks like he has the old style


----------



## imacman (Dec 10, 2009)

balls of fire said:
			
		

> the old TC brackets just had a screw down thru to hold the TC cover in place so it didn't fall out.......



Quite the piece of engineering


----------

